# Black Goblin Mini v2



## Rossouw (5/5/16)

Does any one have?


----------



## Jan (5/5/16)

Jan said:


> http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...in-mini-v2-rta-3ml-rebuildable-tank-atomizer/


Sorry I see only stainless steel


----------



## Rossouw (5/5/16)

Jan said:


> Sorry I see only stainless steel


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (29/7/16)

Hi,

If you are still interested in a V2, PM me

Otherwise visit our website for the Youde Goblin Mini V3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (31/7/16)

I have a V2 I'm not using

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad (2/8/16)

Mark121m said:


> I have a V2 I'm not using
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk



Would you like to sell it?


----------



## Mark121m (2/8/16)

Saad said:


> Would you like to sell it?


I won't be anymore.
Getting a battery
So gonna be a new setup for me.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------

